# Orchard Autocare: Niall's Porsche Cayman Techart kit, Hydraulics: Ultimate Dubs prep.



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello all and welcome to the first write up of 2015. It has been a busy year so far developing new product and detailing cars. First up is a Stunning Porsche Cayman with Techart kit Rotiform Splits and Hydraulic suspension not to mention Bride interior and full roll cage.

The car came to us from our good friend Niall O'Dowd to prepare for Ultimate Dubs this weekend so we set about doing a full correction detail (well as much as we could in 2 day's) the car had been repainted and suffered from soft paint issues with heavy swirls and marking as well as 2 areas on the rear bumper of burn through from a previous detailer.

The car was corrected with Meguiard Microfibre system to get rid of the initial defects and then being solid black was refined using rotary with firstly Meguiar's 105 then 205 on a 3m yellow pad ( a used one as they improve with age)

To finish off the exterior was treated to lashings of Orchard Autocare Speed Seal and then Perfection to bring out an amazing finish ready for show day.















On a sour not there has been another company insinuating that the car was finished with their products and not ours but the proof is in the pudding when we have the detailing at our shop and it is a sad reflection on some members of our industry that this happens. They have not said outright but did put up pictures of the car saying it was one of several vehicles they prepared prior to Ultimate Dubs using their products.

Enjoy the pictures guys and any C&C is very welcome. Remember it's about the finish not the style of the car…

Many thanks
Rollo


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice, car looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Nice very nice indeed.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Nice one Ronnie. Shame about these sad people who ruin it for others.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Loving the finish, looks awesome

Like you say not about the style, I still don't get why anybody would do that to a car but we are a broad Church and each to their own


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks lovely. Not seen the techart kit on the cayman before but looks impressive.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Absolutely love this thing! Makes me want to build another show car. Great work!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice car Ron, looks amazing.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic results on that Ronnie. Shame about the other crowd claiming your work, but it's definitely a complement for someone to want to claim your work as their own. Very sad at the same time though. 

Hope you're keeping well chum. 

Cooks


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

As much as I love to see a nice standard Porsche, that is stunning!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice job Ronnie,some crazy ppl out there all credit to you.


----------



## dubbed-up-ally (Sep 7, 2011)

Another nice detail Ronnie, Nial has had a few nice motors from the days of the lupo and think you must have maintained all of them...just shows the quality of your work, must call up for a few top ups soon.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome work Ronnie on a lovely motor


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

cheers everyone many thanks for the great comments.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow - what a finish. You can get lost in the rear wing shot - unbelievable depth.


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks the part, love the blue sky reflections.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Not 100% percent on the Hydraulics but the rest is :thumb:

Top finish too :thumb:

Any shots of the interior, looks mental from the outside.

John


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

This car is awesome! I'd quite like to see this in the metal!


----------

